# Chat rules



## Kirk (Apr 16, 2003)

> Please refrain from using language that is insulting, demeaning, sexual, or profane. For those familiar with U.S. movie ratings, think PG-13.



All of that exists in PG-13 movies .. just not majorly graphic.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes, but a given PG-13 movie would contain relatively little of it. We did want to allow more leeway in chat than on the forum. There are also filters in place.

There may be a better way to express this--suggestions are of course welcome!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 16, 2003)

Its the difference between the occasional "damn" and Andrew "Dice" Clay. 

To put it another way, if you're comfortable with your child being involved in that conversation, its probably (but not definately) ok.

We have a good dozen+ chatters in there that are 16 or younger (I believe 2 are 12).  Gotta keep that in mind.  (Myself included)


The couple times I've bounced in over the last week, its been about right in tone.  

We will of course evolve the chatroom guidelines as we go, like we did the forum rules.


----------

